
Loon kills bald eagle by stabbing it in the heart - boulos
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52779727
======
mydongle
Dang needs to kill this before the Canadian nationalists arrive to laugh at us
Americans... /s

~~~
boulos
I removed the clickbait in the title on purpose!

> Canada v US: Loon stabs eagle through heart

Admittedly it was decently done, but I felt it violates the clickbait rules.

------
Swizec
Holy shit I thought that was a whole different sort of “loon” when reading the
title

~~~
boulos
Aww, that was an unfortunate side effect of me removing their clickbait
“Canada v USA” that it had...

------
fredsanford
"Who would think a loon would stand a chance against such a powerful
predator?" she wrote."

I dunno... Ask Steve Irwin about stingrays if you see him in the afterlife.

Sometimes, feces occurs.

------
giantDinosaur
And thus, natural selection marches on: the next bald eagle will likely not be
so weak to loons!

